# DB Connection geht im Browser nicht trotz signieren



## fratest (15. Sep 2006)

Hi also das ist mein java code



```
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.FocusEvent;
import java.awt.event.FocusListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
import java.sql.*;
import java.util.*;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

public class links extends JApplet
{
	JFrame f1 = new JFrame();
	JFrame f2 = new JFrame();
	JFrame f3 = new JFrame();
	JTable t2 = new JTable();
	JScrollPane sp2 = new JScrollPane();
	 public void init()
	 {
		
		JButton eing = new JButton();
		JButton su = new JButton();
		JButton loe = new JButton();
		eing.setText("Site eingeben");		
		su.setText("Suche");
		loe.setText("DS Löschen");
		
		eing.setBounds(10,10,130,20);
		su.setBounds(10,40,130,20);
		loe.setBounds(10,70,130,20);
	
		
		f1.setLayout(null);
		f1.setBounds(300,400,170,150);
		f1.add(eing);
		f1.add(su);
		f1.add(loe);
        f1.setResizable(false);
        f1.setVisible(true); 
        
      
		eing.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
	         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
	         {
	        	 
	        	 
	        	 f1.setVisible(false);
	        	 f2.setTitle("Eingabe");
	        	 
	        	 final JTextField t1= new JTextField();
	        	 final JTextArea a1 = new JTextArea();
	        	 JLabel l1 = new JLabel();
	        	 l1.setText("WWW-Site");
	        	 JLabel l2 = new JLabel();
	        	 l2.setText("Beschreibung");
	        	 JButton eintr = new JButton();
	        	 eintr.setText("Site speichern");
	        	 JScrollPane s1 = new JScrollPane(a1);
	        	
	        	 l1.setBounds(10,10,100,10);
	        	 t1.setBounds(10,25,170,20);
	        	 l2.setBounds(10,50,100,15);
	        	 s1.setBounds(10,75,170,120);
	        	 eintr.setBounds(10,220,150,20);	        	 
	        	 
	        	 
	        	 f2.setBounds(300,300,200,300);
	        	 f2.setLayout(null);
	        	 f2.add(l1);
	        	 f2.add(t1);
	        	 f2.add(l2);
	        	 f2.add(s1);
	        	 f2.add(eintr);
	        	 f2.setVisible(true);
	        	 
	        	 
				eintr.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e1)
			         {
			        	 try
			        	 {		        		 
			        	   Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
		                  Connection verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/linklist", "****", "***");
				          Statement befehl = verbindung.createStatement();
			              befehl.execute("INSERT INTO linkli (Link, Beschreibung) VALUES ('" + t1.getText() + "','" + a1.getText() + "')");
				         f2.dispose();
			              f1.setVisible(true);
			              
		                 }
			        	 catch (Exception ex) {
							// TODO: handle exception
						}
			        	
			         }
			        });
	         }
	         });
		
        su.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
	         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e1)
	         {
                 f1.setVisible(false);
                 
                 f3.setTitle("Suche");
	        	 final JTextField t1= new JTextField();
	        	 
	        	 JLabel l1 = new JLabel();
	        	 l1.setText("Suchenamen");
	        	 JLabel l2 = new JLabel();
	        	 l2.setText("Table");
	        	 JButton Suche = new JButton();
	        	 Suche.setText("Suchen");
	        	 
	        	 JButton zu = new JButton();
	        	 zu.setText("zurück");
	        	 JButton htm = new JButton();
	        	 htm.setText("Site anzeigen");
	        	 final JTextArea a2 = new JTextArea();
	        	 JScrollPane s1 = new JScrollPane(a2);
	        	
	        	 a2.setEditable(false);
	        	 l1.setBounds(10,10,100,10);
	        	 t1.setBounds(10,25,170,20);
	        	 l2.setBounds(10,45,100,15);
	        	 zu.setBounds(110,380,100,20);
	        	 s1.setBounds(10,200,320,140);	        	 
	        	 
	        	 
	        	 Suche.setBounds(10,350,150,20);	        	 
	        	 htm.setBounds(180,350,150,20);
	        	 
	        	 f3.setBounds(300,300,350,430);
	        	 f3.setLayout(null);
	        	 f3.add(l1);
	        	 f3.add(t1);
	        	 f3.add(l2);
	        	 
	        	 f3.add(s1);
	        	 f3.add(htm);
	        	 f3.add(zu);
	        	 f3.add(Suche);
	        	 f3.setVisible(true);
	        	
	          zu.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
	          {
	        	 public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e1)
	        	 {
	        		 f1.setVisible(true);
	        		 f3.dispose();
	        	 }
	          });
	          htm.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
	          {
		         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e1)
		         {
		        	System.out.println("Site im netz anzeigen...");
		         }
		      });
	          Suche.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
	    	  {
	    	      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e1)
	    	      {
	    	    	  System.out.println("sa");
	    	    	  f3.repaint();
	    	    	  ResultSet rs = null;
	    	    	  Vector data = new Vector();
	    	    	  Vector header = new Vector();
	    	    	  header.addElement("Links");
	    	    	  header.addElement("Beschreibung");
	    	    	  
	    	    	  try
			          {	
	    	    		       		 
			        	  Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
		                  Connection verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/linklist", "****", "****");
				          Statement befehl = verbindung.createStatement();
				          rs = befehl.executeQuery("Select Link,Beschreibung from linkli where Link Like '" +t1.getText()+ "%' or Beschreibung Like '"+t1.getText()+"%'");
				          while(rs.next())
			        	  {
				        	  Vector v = new Vector();
				        	  v.addElement(rs.getString("Link"));
				        	  v.addElement(rs.getString("Beschreibung"));
				        	  data.add(v);
				          }
				          DefaultTableModel m1 = new DefaultTableModel(data,header);
				          t2 = new JTable(m1);
				          sp2.setViewportView(t2);
				          sp2.setBounds(10,60,320,140);
				          t1.setVisible(true);
				          f3.add(sp2);
				          f3.setVisible(true);		          
				          rs.close();
				          
				          MouseListener g1 = new MouseListener()
				          {
														
							public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0) {
								int col = t2.getSelectedColumn();
								int row = t2.getSelectedRow();
								System.out.println(col);

								if(col == 0)
								{
									//String l = t1.getValueAt(row,0).toString();
									a2.setText(t2.getValueAt(row,1).toString());
								}
								if(col == 1)
								{
									a2.setText(t2.getValueAt(row,1).toString());
								}
							}

							public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0) {
								// TODO Auto-generated method stub
								
							}

							public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0) {
								// TODO Auto-generated method stub
								
							}

							public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0) {
								// TODO Auto-generated method stub
								
							}

							public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) {
								// TODO Auto-generated method stub
								
							}

														
								        	  
				          };
				          
				          t2.addMouseListener(g1);
				          
						 
				          
				          
				        }
	    	    	  catch (Exception e) {
						// TODO: handle exception
					}
	    	    	
	    	      }
	    	  });
	         }  
        });
        loe.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e1)
            {
            	final JFrame f4 = new JFrame();
            	JButton b1 = new JButton();
            	JButton zu = new JButton();
            	f4.setBounds(300,400,100,180);
            	
            	f4.add(b1);
            	f4.add(zu);
            	
            	  ResultSet rs = null;
    	    	  Vector data = new Vector();
    	    	  Vector header = new Vector();
    	    	  header.addElement("Links");
    	    	  header.addElement("Beschreibung");
    	    	  
    	    	  try
		          {	
    	    		       		 
		        	  Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
	                  Connection verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/linklist", "***", "***");
			          Statement befehl = verbindung.createStatement();
			          rs = befehl.executeQuery("Select * from linkli");
			          while(rs.next())
		        	  {
			        	  Vector v = new Vector();
			        	  v.addElement(rs.getString("Link"));
			        	  v.addElement(rs.getString("Beschreibung"));
			        	  data.add(v);
			          }
			          DefaultTableModel m1 = new DefaultTableModel(data,header);
			          final JTable t1 = new JTable(m1);
			          JScrollPane sp2 = new JScrollPane(t1);
			          sp2.setBounds(10,70,150,140);
			          t1.setVisible(true);
			          f4.add(sp2);
			          f4.setVisible(true);		          
			          rs.close();
		          }catch (Exception e) {
					// TODO: handle exception
				}
			          
			          
            	zu.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
          	          {
          	        	 public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e1)
          	        	 {
          	        		 f1.setVisible(true);
          	        		 f4.dispose();
          	        	 }
          	          });
            }
   	 });
	 }


       
	 
	 public void start()
	 {
		 
	 }
	
	
}
```



und das der code der html datei 
<html>
<body>
<applet archive="client.jar" code="links.class" widht="400" height="300"> 
</applet>
</body>
</html>

vielleicht kann mir einer helfen wieso nich

In der Java konsole wird leider auch keine fehlermeldung angezeigt
Ich habe das Applet auch signiert und trotzdem kein Resultat


MFG
FRATEST


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Sep 2006)

fratest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht kann mir einer helfen wieso nich


Wieso dir keiner helfen kann?
Vielleicht weil du noch nicht mal Code-Tags benutzt und dein gesamtes Programm postest
ohne darauf hinzuweisen, wo es denn hapert?  :shock: 



			
				fratest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der Java konsole wird leider auch keine fehlermeldung angezeigt



Ja wie denn auch; du sorgst doch selbst dafür:

```
catch (Exception ex) { 
// TODO: handle exception 
}
```
 :noe:


----------



## fratest (15. Sep 2006)

Die Connection zur datenbank funktioniert im Browser nicht
das mit den fehlermeldung war mein fehler sorry hab ich jetzt korrigiert 
kommt aber immer noch keine fehlermeldung
wenn ich das applet im browser aufruf
funktiert zwar die navigation mit den Buttons
aber sobald ich auf einen Button komm der was aus der DB lesen soll oder in die DB 
reinschreiben soll funktioniert es nich das is das problem


----------



## Caffè Latte (15. Sep 2006)

Hi,

ich denke ohne Exception-Text kann die keiner helfen. Ich rate mal: die Datenbank läuft gar nicht auf localhost oder der Treiber ist nicht im Class Path ...


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Sep 2006)

fratest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das mit den fehlermeldung war mein fehler sorry hab ich jetzt korrigiert
> kommt aber immer noch keine fehlermeldung



Wie hast du es denn korrigiert? Läßt du die Exception in der Konsole ausgeben
oder was?

Wir können dir nur helfen, wenn wir genau wissen was passiert, da wir
dein Programm hier nicht einfach so laufen lassen können.


----------

